# Show colors for multiple horses?



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I've always heard that certain colors of saddle pads/show shirts/etc go well with certain colored horses... but what about those of us who show multiple horses in the same outfit?
I ask because show season is starting in my area, and I'm badly in need of new outfits.
(Only restriction is that Ruby and 2-Pak don't get new tack, and I won't wear pink.)

My horses are:
Ruby - sorrel - has brown 'Glo-Tan' tack with white lacing
(Pic of her and her tack)

2-Pak - blood bay - has chestnut tack (and needs a different saddle pad than the one shown.)
(Pic of him and his tack)

Bandit and Dante - sorrel - only shown in halter, so no saddle/pad
(pic of Bandit and Dante)

Magic and Tanner - white - I've yet to buy tack for them, so suggestions are welcome.
(Pic of Tanner and Magic)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, I show them all in Western classes except Bandit and Dante, who are shown in halter only. And Tanner or Magic might be shown in barrels.

Thank you.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I like purple. It looks good with all the horses I have used it on. A Buckskin, Dun, Chestnut, Sorrel && White paint, and a Red Roan. It is a very versitle color.


----------



## 4hoofs4Him (Apr 4, 2009)

your gray horses Tanner and Magic would look magnificent in black. I have seen so many gray horses look just awesome in black!!!


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Royal blue is also a color that looks good on all of the colors.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

I show bays and chestnuts quite a bit, and they look awesome in royal blue and emerald.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I always see people here with Sorrels and Chestnuts wearing pink tack. I also think pink looks great on grays!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't do anything but hot pink on a chestnut. otherwise it's dull and lacks... flair.


----------

